# Kingston HyperX 2 Software



## dreamer381 (5. Mai 2015)

Hallo,

ich habe heute ein Kingston HyperX Cloud 2 bekommen. Da dieses Headset oft hoch gelobt wurde habe ich es mir mal bestellt. Ich finde es nur schade das die USB-Soundkarte ohne irgendwelche Software daherkommt. Ohne irgendwas einstellen zu können hört es sich für mich nicht soo gut an. Wie benutzt ihr das Headset? Einfach angeschlossen und fertig?  Die Soundeinstellungen von Windows (EQ usw.) sind dann ja nicht mehr wählbar. Oder lasst ihr irgendein Audioprogramm mitlaufen um Tiefen, Höhen usw. zu verändern?

Gruß

Sascha


----------



## Venom89 (5. Mai 2015)

Das 2er wird gar nicht empfohlen da die Soundkarte unnötig\misst ist. 

Lass die am besten im Karton und besorg dir eine dgx


----------



## Darkseth (6. Mai 2015)

Und was hört sich nicht gut an? Was stört dich?
Soundqualität lässt sich nicht mit Software ändern. Die tonale Abstimmung allerdings schon.

Hat es dir zu viel bass? zu wenig bass?
zu viel höhen? zu wenig höhen? 
fehlen mitten?

Wenn dir die soundqualität so wie sie ist nicht gefällt, wäre es vermutlich eher besser, es einzupacken, zurückzuschicken, und was anderes zu nehmen, was deinen geschmack eher trifft.

Du kaufst dir ja auch kein blaues auto, nur um es dann schwarz zu färben. ^^

Edit: Meinen Kopfhörer hab ich an einer Asus Phoebus soundkarte, mit recht umfangreichen Einstellungsmöglichkeiten was sound angeht. Ich hab alles komplett ausgeschaltet, und höre mit reinem, 100% unverändertem sound.

Was du machen könntest ist, erstmal paar tage/ne woche so zu hören, ohne was zu verändern. Stört dich immernoch was? Zurückschicken, und dich beraten lassen, in welche Richtung es geht. Wir treffen hier eig oft recht gut, was die empfehlungen angeht. Daher, wenn du sagst, was genau dich stört, kann man sicher was finden, was von haus aus genau so klingt, wie du es willst.


----------



## dreamer381 (6. Mai 2015)

Hallo, 

Ich finde es hat zu wenig bass... ich weiß das ich es vom bass her nicht mit einem g430 vergleichen kann, aber das cloud gibt jetzt fast gar keinen wieder. Deswegen wollte ich den ein wenig anheben. Die mitten und höhen gefallen mir gut! 

Gruss

Sascha


----------



## Darkseth (6. Mai 2015)

fast garkeinen? Was muss das g430 denn für ein bassbomber sein, dass dir das Kingston sogar zu wenig hat? Ich mein, das kingston ist selbst schon etwas bassbetont, und erfindet MEHR bass dazu, als in wirklichkeit vorhanden ist.

Wobei es auch noch ein gewaltiger unterschied ist, ob du den bass um 2 Dezibel betonen willst, oder um 15 dezibel..

Überleg dir mal, dien Budget zu erhöhen, mit dem DT 770 Pro 80 Ohm bekämst du eig ein ziemliches rundum-glücklich paket.

Btw, je mehr bass, desto schlechter ist es fürs gaming ^^


----------

